# New Goat Block



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to tell you about a new goat product I got from Tractor Supply that just came out or at least in my area. It is a rasberry billy goat block. My goats love it! They will not use a salt block or mineral block. I use a mineral mix in a trough but this new rasberry block they go crazy for. I guess it is because it is very sweet smelling. Just wanted to share.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Post what is on the tag. Such as ingredents and minerals. If you don't mind


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll have to do it on Friday because I threw the label away when I put the blocks up. I am going to get feed Friday and will let you know then.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe my agway started to carry that same block as well. It seemed pretty good from the lable that I quickly read. I was happy to see something specific to goats there.

The owner actually pointed it out to me and seemed pleased with herself for carrying something that I would use. So even if I don't use it frequently I know I will buy one to support the effort


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

I as well, purchased 3 of those blocks, One for my goats and the other 2 for fellow freinds goats. The goats just love them, And of course the smell was wonderful, So i couldnt pass the chance up to taste it myself, but it doesnt taste like berries. It tastes like salt! DUH

Adam


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

so what is in it??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My goats love the Dumor goat mineral blocks. They at it like candy. Mine don't seem to like the loose mineral as much.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Blocks*

Mine will not eat the blocks at all, but they go crazy for this rasberry block. I guess it is the sweet smell. Mine love the loose minerals. I keep two buckets of it and I also add baking soda and they eat whatever they want.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

What is the name of these ?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just be careful. I had a tub that the goats ate, and they liked it so much that it almost poisoned them because of to much mineral that they were getting. They had a over load, but they liked it so much that they would not leave the bucket.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will not touch the blocks either! The loose mineral - I end up wasting more then they will eat because they pick through their grain rations.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine love sweetlix blocks and dumor blocks but it was cheaper for me to get sweetlix loose minerals. I got a 20 lb bag for $10 at my feed store...they didn't have it priced but gave it to me for that. I give them free choice and baking soda as well and they eat them when they are fresh and when they need them. My bucks won't touch the loose minerals, I don't know why but I offer it and because I don't have a big shelter for them, I have to leave the feeders out in the rain so I can't leave theirs out free choice. Sweetlix is a great mineral and I reccomend it to anyone that doesn't have horses or donkeys or sheep since equine can't have ruminsen and it is in the minerals, you can buy it without that in it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Mine will not touch the blocks either! The loose mineral - I end up wasting more then they will eat because they pick through their grain rations.


try just leaving it out free choice in a feeder.

This way they can eat it when they want and you don't waste it 

if you have a TSC they carry these little black mineral feeders - if not go to http://www.jefferslivestock.com and search for mineral feeders and you will find the same one. It is black and has two compartments - it is like 3.00 +-

I have two in my shed


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Mom works at our local TSC, so when she got off of work today she bought two blocks. Here it is called Berry Bush made by Billy Goat. All the goats I let try liked it, except for Libby....she wasn't too interested which surprised me! I was going to bring in the label tonight to give you guys the ingredients, but forgot it! :roll: I'll try to remember it tomorrow morning if someone else hasn't got it on here by then.  Mom also got some goat treats made by MannaPro.....licorice flavored....boy do the goats LOVE that stuff! They are pellets. I had some apple flavored horse treats by MannaPro which smelled the same as licorice...they liked those too! But the ones for goats will be good for kids learning to eat treats....as the horse treats are kind of big for a kid.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine LOVE the dumor blocks, they would eat it all day if I let them!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I told you guys wrong.....it's made by HerdLife and called Billy Block(not Billy Goat) and flavored Berry Bush.

Ingredients:
Salt, Dicalcium, Phosphate, Manganous Oxide, Forrous Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Calcium Sulfate, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Iron Oxide, Colorant, Natural and Artificial Berry Flavors added.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Calcium (Ca) Min............................0.46%
Calcium (Ca) Max...........................0.56%
Phosphorus (P) Min..........................0.50%
Salt (NaCl) Min..............................93.00%
Salt (NaCl) Max.............................98.00%
Iron (Fe) Min..............................1000 ppm
Zinc (Zn) Min.................................80 ppm
Magnesium (Mg) Min........................0.10%
Manganese (Mn) Min...................1600 ppm
Copper (Cu) Min..........................250 ppm
Cobalt (Co) Min.............................80 ppm
Sulfer (S) Min..............................500 ppm
Iodine (I) Min................................60 ppm


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The Calchos ratio is 1:1, which I think its supposed to be 2:1(or the other way around, I forget) The copper is a bit low, and the sulfur seems a bit high, but I don't know what the sulfur amounts should be.

My goats never liked the blocks, we have always fed loose minerals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That might be fine to have as another choice, but I would stick to the loose mineral also. They will not eat it long enough to get the minerals that they need. I do believe it will be ok for them as a choice. BUT watch that they do not just eat it for ever.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We will still have our loose minerals....just thought this might be a nice, healthy treat for them.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yep...a good treat is fine every now and then! I give mine cookies and things as treats since they don't like some of those blocks..:roll:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave up trying to get my girls to use loose minerals- they attacked whatever I put in that was new- just long enough for me to buy a large bag then they stopped. I decided that as the mineral mix was based on daily amounts, they really weren't getting what they needed. 
I decided to put the mineral mix the vet has manufactured and sells by putting a little olive oil on the alfalfa pellets and measuring out the daily requirement into their feed. They lick it clean each day.
So no waste- I know that some have said that the goats will know what they need but they must have smarter goats- mine decided they never needed any of it. The vet's mix has lower salt levels than the commercial ones I used so I figured that this was the way to go.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a good idea though...I should do that wil my bucks


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha - I hit a gold mine! 

To anybody that doesn't live in the country, at least an hour away from the nearest Walmart or Fleet Farm, this is going to sound so stupid. I'm visiting relatives for the holidays in the city, saw this posting for the Berry Bush, went to the nearest TSC (less than 10 minutes away) and actually found it! And lots of other goat stuff! Spent lots of money on my goats & not much on the relatives..... oops. 

Moral of the story... the country hick leaves the farm to visit relatives in the city, and spends most of her time at the Tractor Supply store buying stuff for goats that she can't find in the country! Go figure.

Merry Christmas all.....


----------

